
Koka – A function-oriented programming language - chrisaycock
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/koka/
======
SlyShy
I recommend reading this tutorial:
[http://www.rise4fun.com/koka/tutorial](http://www.rise4fun.com/koka/tutorial)

The syntactic sugar used here look absolutely beautiful. I really love this,
it looks like a saner functional Ruby/JS baby.

------
dotneter
Everyone should check
[https://github.com/purescript/purescript](https://github.com/purescript/purescript)
as more mature language. One of the source of inspiration was the Koka

------
binarymax
Is this project abandoned? Latest update on codeplex is 2.5 years old. It's a
shame because it looks like a very nice language.

~~~
agumonkey
Publications

    
    
        Daan Leijen, Koka: Programming with Row Polymorphic Effect Types, in Mathematically Structured Functional Programming 2014, EPTCS, 18 March 2014.
    

[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=2106...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=210640)

Maybe it's not dead yet.

~~~
rafaelferreira
March 2014 isn't exactly proof the language is alive today.

~~~
agumonkey
Still better than 2012.

KOKA author is now on this
[http://2015.ecoop.org/profile/daanleijen](http://2015.ecoop.org/profile/daanleijen)

and also tutoring PhD (I assume) students for
[http://goto.ucsd.edu/~nvazou/koka/icfp15.pdf](http://goto.ucsd.edu/~nvazou/koka/icfp15.pdf)

------
actsasbuffoon
This is fantastic work. It has a very approachable way of controlling side-
effects. That's also one of Haskell's goals, but the learning curve is much
steeper.

If I was going to teach Haskell to someone, I'd be very tempted to start them
off by spending a few days noodling around with Koka.

I love that you can even annotate a function to let it read from a variable,
but not write to it, or vice versa.

------
lemming
I'm definitely going to check this out - I think that having effects
explicitly controlled in the code but strict by default is the sweet spot I'm
looking for in my next language.

